# Should I buy one of these cars?



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey, check out this car I found on Cars.com: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/785501634/overview?aff=share_other

Hey, check out this car I found on Cars.com: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/786486496/overview?aff=share_other


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Well looks like a pax already christened the front seat of the first one, so take that. You won't be as upset when another pax pees/poops/pukes in it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why ? pay 10k for a old car ? what the interest rate ? will say 8 % over 5 years car will only last 2 years by the way . and you know damn well it needs at least 500 for repairs you have no idea about until you start driving it .
lets do some math here . used car will cost you 198 a month 5 years total interest paid is 1880 
new car 16000 grand many choices here 0 percent interest 72 months 222 a month . insurance should be the same on each car . 
thats with zero down , this new car will last at least 4 or 5 years driving the hell out of it with repairs . full time driver 70k year 
what deal sounds better to you ?

the cars you posted did you check edmunds bluebook on these ? look way over priced to me 130k miles 10.5k really ? i would of thought 5 k for that car


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> why ? pay 10k for a old car ? what the interest rate ? will say 8 % over 5 years car will only last 2 years by the way . and you know damn well it needs at least 500 for repairs you have no idea about until you start driving it .
> lets do some math here . used car will cost you 198 a month 5 years total interest paid is 1880
> new car 16000 grand many choices here 0 percent interest 72 months 222 a month . insurance should be the same on each car .
> thats with zero down , this new car will last at least 4 or 5 years driving the hell out of it with repairs . full time driver 70k year
> ...


He ain't gonna get a Camry hybrid for less than 30k+ new..

I'd go for the 2014 one. I just got my new ride about 6 months back. 2012 BMW 750I w/ 103k paid 11k for it and I'm loving it plus I get to drive Lux rides and earn much more. 103k on a BMW is nothing.. and it's twin turbo so it flies! The hybrid should help you on the profit side as well... Good luck.

Enjoy your new ride...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2starDriver said:


> Hey, check out this car I found on Cars.com: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/785501634/overview?aff=share_other
> 
> Hey, check out this car I found on Cars.com: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/786486496/overview?aff=share_other


Buy 2 or 3 of them !!!

Check it Out !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Both vehicles look like former Bad Luck rideshare conveyances.
1 former owner incarcerated for rape & kidnapping the other in a prison psych ward for the criminally insane

nice exterior color?
Toyota hybrid system ?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> why ? pay 10k for a old car ? what the interest rate ? will say 8 % over 5 years car will only last 2 years by the way . and you know damn well it needs at least 500 for repairs you have no idea about until you start driving it .
> lets do some math here . used car will cost you 198 a month 5 years total interest paid is 1880
> new car 16000 grand many choices here 0 percent interest 72 months 222 a month . insurance should be the same on each car .
> thats with zero down , this new car will last at least 4 or 5 years driving the hell out of it with repairs . full time driver 70k year
> ...


Good math but you skipped two things.
1-Brand new base of the base camry hybrid 30k plus tax title. 
2-in a perfect world brand new gas car will get me 30 mpg. Camry 40. 1000 miles a week camry will need 25 gallon of gas. Gas car 33. Difference 8 gallon weekly, monthly 32. 32 x $4.00 = $128 a month saved with camry. Thats almost my car payment ??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Both vehicles look like former Bad Luck rideshare conveyances
> New owner will probably get shot first night out
> 
> just sayin ?


I try to Never buy a car with blood stains or Maggots under the New Carpet laid over the Old carpet !

Only 1 or 2 have slipped by.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Both vehicles look like former Bad Luck rideshare conveyances.
> 1 former owner incarcerated for rape & kidnapping the other in a prison psych ward for the criminally insane
> 
> New owner will probably get shot first night out by a little old lady ?
> ...


I know right? Most of the cheapest camrys are black. There must be a reason.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> I know right? Most of the cheapest camrys are black. There must be a reason.


https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/best-cars-blog/2016/08/how-car-color-affects-resale-value


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Buying a used car from a dealer is the last resort. They will rip you off big time. Dude, do your homework and try to buy it from an old lady/guy who is the only owner. In that case you will get extremely low milage, much better conditions, and the best deal ever. Trust me...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I should have added I have had great success shopping for used cars on Facebook marketplace. Infact that's where I found my current ride.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2starDriver said:


> Good math but you skipped two things.
> 1-Brand new base of the base camry hybrid 30k plus tax title.
> 2-in a perfect world brand new gas car will get me 30 mpg. Camry 40. 1000 miles a week camry will need 25 gallon of gas. Gas car 33. Difference 8 gallon weekly, monthly 32. 32 x $4.00 = $128 a month saved with camry. Thats almost my car payment ??


how about he does not do rideshare and gets a real job . end result he has money in his bank and gets time off work no need to wear his car into the ground


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> how about he does not do rideshare and gets a real job . end result he has money in his bank and gets time off work no need to wear his car into the ground


He has well paid full insurance part time job. On the look for full time.. even after getting ft he will work 3 days only. 1000 miles a week included part time job commute. So uber on..



Selector19 said:


> Buying a used car from a dealer is the last resort. They will rip you off big time. Dude, do your homework and try to buy it from an old lady/guy who is the only owner. In that case you will get extremely low milage, much better conditions, and the best deal ever. Trust me...


Good tactic but those old ppl never end up on internet. Tons of weirdos out there. They sell it to relatives, neighbors or trade in to dealer. And you see car on cars.com added another 10k to private party price.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> why ? pay 10k for a old car ? what the interest rate ? will say 8 % over 5 years car will only last 2 years by the way . and you know damn well it needs at least 500 for repairs you have no idea about until you start driving it .
> lets do some math here . used car will cost you 198 a month 5 years total interest paid is 1880
> new car 16000 grand many choices here 0 percent interest 72 months 222 a month . insurance should be the same on each car .
> thats with zero down , this new car will last at least 4 or 5 years driving the hell out of it with repairs . full time driver 70k year
> ...


Take the money you'd put down and start a side hustle invest in yourself : never trade your time for money ?:


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

2starDriver said:


> Good math but you skipped two things.
> 1-Brand new base of the base camry hybrid 30k plus tax title.
> 2-in a perfect world brand new gas car will get me 30 mpg. Camry 40. 1000 miles a week camry will need 25 gallon of gas. Gas car 33. Difference 8 gallon weekly, monthly 32. 32 x $4.00 = $128 a month saved with camry. Thats almost my car payment ??


LOL Only an Uber driver can SPEND $128/mo and call it SAVINGS. Car payment + gas = savings? LOL

Buy a 10 year old beater for $2k cash, have no car payments, Don't uber and it will last 3-4 years.

Lets compare piles of money at the end of 4 years. Winner takes all.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> He ain't gonna get a Camry hybrid for less than 30k+ new..
> 
> I'd go for the 2014 one. I just got my new ride about 6 months back. 2012 BMW 750I w/ 103k paid 11k for it and I'm loving it plus I get to drive Lux rides and earn much more. 103k on a BMW is nothing.. and it's twin turbo so it flies! The hybrid should help you on the profit side as well... Good luck.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride...


Goodluck changing the VANOS units when they fail; pretty sure the 5.0 has like six of them and they will fail above 100k that's why you got a car for 10% of its new cost. On a 3series single VANOS unit was quoted at 30 hours of labor on alldata. I would never buy a bimmer after 92' without making sure the VANOS units were changed. You need to do some reading on bimmer forums about why the car you bought was so cheap.

If you listen to your engine close with a stethoscope I'm sure you'll hear cam slap. The last thing you should be doing is recommending a German lux barge to anybody other than a master bmw mechanic.

here's a link so you can see you should sell that car before the problem gets worse. You just bought somebodies very expensive off warranty German flagship; it will not be cheap to fix.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VANOS


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Goodluck changing the VANOS units when they fail; pretty sure the 5.0 has like six of them and they will fail above 100k that's why you got a car for 10% of its new cost. On a 3series single VANOS unit was quoted at 30 hours of labor on alldata. I would never buy a bimmer after 92' without making sure the VANOS units were changed. You need to do some reading on bimmer forums about why the car you bought was so cheap.
> 
> If you listen to your engine close with a stethoscope I'm sure you'll hear cam slap. The last thing you should be doing is recommending a German lux barge to anybody other than a master bmw mechanic.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did research it first, mine had the top of the motor and all rings and valve seals done along with new turbos and a bunch of other crap....under the recall due to oil consumption... In fact it's still under a 3/36 warranty on the motor...Thats the only reason I jumped on it... either way if you want a nice car sometimes you have to expect a little upcharge... I factored that in...i was going to buy a 20k car so I just put away my savings in case of issuea...just changed the plugs and filters myself over the last weekend.. good lord it ain't no 3 series that's for sure lol...

Thanks for the info though that's good looking out..


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah I did research it first, mine had the top of the motor and all rings and valve seals done along with new turbos and a bunch of other crap....under the recall due to oil consumption... In fact it's still under a 3/36 warranty on the motor...Thats the only reason I jumped on it... either way if you want a nice car sometimes you have to expect a little upcharge... I factored that in...i was going to buy a 20k car so I just put away my savings in case of issuea...just changed the plugs and filters myself over the last weekend.. good lord it ain't no 3 series that's for sure lol...
> 
> Thanks for the info though that's good looking out..


I would definitely sell it before that warranty runs out. I don't think $10gs is going to be enough to fix potential problems with that car that will present themselves between 100-200k miles. The fact it's not a 3 series isn't a good thing, especially above 100k lol You could drop an easy $30000 in just maintenance north of 100k miles if the right parts fail.

You gotta remember this is like $150k car and it's not unusual to have to spend 40% of a German cars retail cost on repairs before 200k miles. There's a reason why Porsches still command premiums while bmw loses 90% value above 100k miles and porsches really aren't that reliable but compared to bmw....

Like I said, I'd sell it before the warranty expires, especially if it's transferable.

source: brother is a master bmw, VAG, Mazda and Nissan mechanic.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Dekero said:


> He ain't gonna get a Camry hybrid for less than 30k+ new..
> 
> I'd go for the 2014 one. I just got my new ride about 6 months back. 2012 BMW 750I w/ 103k paid 11k for it and I'm loving it plus I get to drive Lux rides and earn much more. 103k on a BMW is nothing.. and it's twin turbo so it flies! The hybrid should help you on the profit side as well... Good luck.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride...


 true but he could get a new Hyundai Elantra or something similar. With a new Hyundai you get a 10 year warranty on the powertrain and five-year bumper-to-bumper on everything else. it's not a hybrid But they do get excellent gas mileage.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> why ? pay 10k for a old car ? what the interest rate ? will say 8 % over 5 years car will only last 2 years by the way . and you know damn well it needs at least 500 for repairs you have no idea about until you start driving it .
> lets do some math here . used car will cost you 198 a month 5 years total interest paid is 1880
> new car 16000 grand many choices here 0 percent interest 72 months 222 a month . insurance should be the same on each car .
> thats with zero down , this new car will last at least 4 or 5 years driving the hell out of it with repairs . full time driver 70k year
> ...


1600 grand?? Rabat's a lot of money for a car

Seriously you are assuming the op will finance the Camry. How do you know that?

And if he has to pay 8% on the used car he won't get 0 down and no interest on the new car, especially if he declares his source of income


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> true but he could get a new Hyundai Elantra or something similar. With a new Hyundai you get a 10 year warranty on the powertrain and five-year bumper-to-bumper on everything else. it's not a hybrid But they do get excellent gas mileage.


Trust me when I say I'll forgo some repairs to drive my 750i long before I shuffle around in a Elantra... Once you've driven twin turbo it's hard to go back...


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL Only an Uber driver can SPEND $128/mo and call it SAVINGS. Car payment + gas = savings? LOL
> 
> Buy a 10 year old beater for $2k cash, have no car payments, Don't uber and it will last 3-4 years.
> 
> Lets compare piles of money at the end of 4 years. Winner takes all.


Do you even get what you read? There is SAVING of $128 compared to GAS car. Uber goes away? Who cares you still have rock solid Gas saver family car. Don't cry when your 2k beater stranded you middle of nowhere


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

oldfart said:


> 1600 grand?? Rabat's a lot of money for a car
> 
> Seriously you are assuming the op will finance the Camry. How do you know that?
> 
> And if he has to pay 8% on the used car he won't get 0 down and no interest on the new car, especially if he declares his source of income


what do i know the loan that was offered to me on a 2017 car was 8 % and a brand new 1 was 0 . so i got the new one . my payments are less then 200 a month brand new i put a few k down


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Trust me when I say I'll forgo some repairs to drive my 750i long before I shuffle around in a Elantra... Once you've driven twin turbo it's hard to go back...


750i? UberX?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> 750i? UberX?


Yeah I own it outright and I'm retired so it's all good. Still have Lyft Lux here as well. Plus my city rates for Lyft are still .95/.12 so its still profitable... When they lower rates though that'll be it for me..


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Today I came into the lot at RSW at 45-50 x cars and about half as many select and XL

My doctor said I need to get my cholesterol down so watch my diet and walk at least 30 min a day. So I walked around the lot a couple of times

And I counted 12 assorted suburbans, Tahoe's, Yukon's, Lincoln's, Cadillacs and Mercedes

The point is that there are plenty of drivers doing quite well with expensive cars. Clearly there is more than one way to make this thing work



kingcorey321 said:


> what do i know the loan that was offered to me on a 2017 car was 8 % and a brand new 1 was 0 . so i got the new one . my payments are less then 200 a month brand new i put a few k down


Ok, 
good for you. If my credit was good enough that I was offered that deal on a new car, I'd do it too.

I still find it amazing that you are paying only $200 a month on a $1,600,000 loan?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> true but he could get a new Hyundai Elantra or something similar. With a new Hyundai you get a 10 year warranty on the powertrain and five-year bumper-to-bumper on everything else. it's not a hybrid But they do get excellent gas mileage.


Elantra 30 city 38 hwy. ubering average 30-32 if you lucky to get some long trips. With prius you can average 45-50mpg. 60% difference is NOT excellent. Thats hybrids point. You save ton.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Today I came into the lot at RSW at 45-50 x cars and about half as many select and XL
> 
> My doctor said I need to get my cholesterol down so watch my diet and walk at least 30 min a day. So I walked around the lot a couple of times
> 
> ...


Haters gonna hate lol... I'm driving a nice 2012 BMW 750, AND Making rideshare profitable .. so if I can do it, I know others can as well... You just can't play by U/L games and rules.... I however have also gained a lot of private clientele over Time and make that work for me.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> 103k on a BMW is nothing..


103k on a BMW is like 303k on a normal car ... 100k is usually the time when things needs to be replaced on most of cars so I hope that you saved another $11k - you'll need it considering how expensive everything is on german cars.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Syn said:


> 103k on a BMW is like 303k on a normal car ... 100k is usually the time when things needs to be replaced on most of cars so I hope that you saved another $11k - you'll need it considering how expensive everything is on german cars.


You are actually partially correct. IF I were not a BMW owner for the last 15 years, and IF I didn't drive my last one to 260k and would still be driving it today had the old lady not drove across 4 lanes of traffic and hit it.... And finally IF I were not a mechanic by trade and able to do my own maintenance as well as repairs... Then you sir would be correct 103k would cost a normal BMW owner a lot of service costs... Not me...

And finally If I were not commercially Insured and NOT set up with numerous Private clientele based on driving a luxury Black car. Then owning a BMW 750i would have been a horrible purchase.. However at the price I paid for it, and the monthly income I get because of it...it was an amazing purchase and I haven't regretted it at all...

But seriously I do agree a normal car owner should not buy this car... Unless they Indeed can afford the service time.

But when they run right and are on point dude it's like flying at street level..


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> You are actually partially correct. IF I were not a BMW owner for the last 15 years, and IF I didn't drive my last one to 260k and would still be driving it today had the old lady not drove across 4 lanes of traffic and hit it.... And finally IF I were not a mechanic by trade and able to do my own maintenance as well as repairs... Then you sir would be correct 103k would cost a normal BMW owner a lot of service costs... Not me...
> 
> And finally If I were not commercially Insured and NOT set up with numerous Private clientele based on driving a luxury Black car. Then owning a BMW 750i would have been a horrible purchase.. However at the price I paid for it, and the monthly income I get because of it...it was an amazing purchase and I haven't regretted it at all...
> 
> ...


So if you're a mechanic, why drive Uber? It can't be paying more than mechanic job, can it?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Syn said:


> So if you're a mechanic, why drive Uber? It can't be paying more than mechanic job, can it?


*He said he was retired lol*


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Syn said:


> So if you're a mechanic, why drive Uber? It can't be paying more than mechanic job, can it?


Retired... sold out of my personal business at 49, now I let the wife play bread winner and I play Mr. Mom... been an amazing year and a half. I do this mainly to keep busy or in other words I don't need the money, but if I'm gonna do it I'm gonna be profitable...almost against my religion to not be....hah


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> why ? pay 10k for a old car ? what the interest rate ? will say 8 % over 5 years car will only last 2 years by the way . and you know damn well it needs at least 500 for repairs you have no idea about until you start driving it .
> lets do some math here . used car will cost you 198 a month 5 years total interest paid is 1880
> new car 16000 grand many choices here 0 percent interest 72 months 222 a month . insurance should be the same on each car .
> thats with zero down , this new car will last at least 4 or 5 years driving the hell out of it with repairs . full time driver 70k year
> ...


I thought it was just me ? $5k-$7.5k for either car is what I believe they would go for.

Especially the Camry hybrid, it isn't as reliable as its Prius counterpart.



Dekero said:


> Retired... sold out of my personal business at 49, now I let the wife play bread winner and I play Mr. Mom... been an amazing year and a half. I do this mainly to keep busy or in other words I don't need the money, but if I'm gonna do it I'm gonna be profitable...almost against my religion to not be....hah


Since your know your way around a car, I would buy something between $2k-$3k with cheap easy to find parts.

Once it start breaking to much give it one last good fix and sell it for $2-$3k, rinse and repeat.

I still believe in what I posted but I mistaken you for op, sorry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I thought it was just me ? $5k-$7.5k for either car is what I believe they would go for.
> 
> Especially the Camry hybrid, it isn't as reliable as its Prius counterpart.
> 
> ...


You must've skimmed over the parts that I'm able to do Luxury rides and that almost Half my Monthly business is private clientele that want to be chauffeured around in a slick ride... I literally have passengers from Uber/Lyft ask for my contact info daily... It's so much I have to turn down rides to some when it's busy...

And most importantly you skimmed over the fact that I wouldn't do this if it wasn't profitable... And I refuse to shlep around in a beater at Uber X and base LYFT rates....

And finally if the rate of return I'm making now continues I will make enough to have paid for the BMW in less than 12 months, and regardless of miles it will still be worth in excess of half of what I paid a year from now.... So it's kinda the same rinse and repeat plan but on a larger scale every 12-18 months I'll swap into another Luxury car...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You must've skimmed over the parts that I'm able to do Luxury rides and that almost Half my Monthly business is private clientele that want to be chauffeured around in a slick ride... I literally have passengers from Uber/Lyft ask for my contact info daily... It's so much I have to turn down rides to some when it's busy...
> 
> And most importantly you skimmed over the fact that I wouldn't do this if it wasn't profitable... And I refuse to shlep around in a beater at Uber X and base LYFT rates....
> 
> And finally if the rate of return I'm making now continues I will make enough to have paid for the BMW in less than 12 months, and regardless of miles it will still be worth in excess of half of what I paid a year from now.... So it's kinda the same rinse and repeat plan but on a larger scale every 12-18 months I'll swap into another Luxury car...


I mixed you and OP up, my bad


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't buy a new car for rideshare! >>>> Don't spend more than $10k on a car for rideshare >>>> Get something that will have low repair cost and high resale value >>>> I would buy around $5k car with less than 125k miles >>>> I like Toyota

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/downey-toyota-camry-le-2009/7005474819.html


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Don't buy a new car for rideshare! >>>> Don't spend more than $10k on a car for rideshare >>>> Get something that will have low repair cost and high resale value >>>> I would buy around $5k car with less than 125k miles >>>> I like Toyota
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/downey-toyota-camry-le-2009/7005474819.html


first of all its gas camry. In a perfect world you'll get 20 mpg. 
Second there is no way it has 107k miles on it. May be tripled the 107.
Third seller is not the owner. Just curbstoner who will invite you an intersection in a ghetto ass hood. 
fourth and last its SALVAGE title.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

A Prius is better but if you only could pick between the 2 i would pick the 2014 as the dealer has a better rating


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL Only an Uber driver can SPEND $128/mo and call it SAVINGS. Car payment + gas = savings? LOL


I use this logic all the time. Why just last year I saved $60k by not buying a beamer and driving it into the ground. And to put frosting on the cake, I saved a huge amount in medical expenses when I didn'd get hit by a bus. I used all this money to stay out of the poor house.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL Only an Uber driver can SPEND $128/mo and call it SAVINGS. Car payment + gas = savings? LOL
> 
> Buy a 10 year old beater for $2k cash, have no car payments, Don't uber and it will last 3-4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> first of all its gas camry. In a perfect world you'll get 20 mpg.
> Second there is no way it has 107k miles on it. May be tripled the 107.
> Third seller is not the owner. Just curbstoner who will invite you an intersection in a ghetto ass hood.
> fourth and last its SALVAGE title.


Sorry >>>> missed the salvage part >>>> There are plenty of good cars for rideshare that will get you 30mpg for $5k or less >>>> find them


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

That first dealer has been selling shit cars for years in that ghetto area, avoid!


----------

